# Dog Food Alert !!



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Fellow Dog Lover,

Because you signed up on our website and asked to be notified, I'm sending you this special recall alert. If you no longer wish to receive these emails, please click to unsubscribe.
Mars Petcare has announced it is voluntarily recalling limited lots of its Cesar dog food products due to *potential choking risk* from small pieces of plastic that entered the food during production.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link: 
Cesar Dog Food Recall of October 2016

Please be sure to *share* the news of this alert with other pet owners.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No one should ever feed that terrible dog food to their dog, recall or not!! If they sell the food in a grocery store, do NOT buy it. It's crap food.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> No one should ever feed that terrible dog food to their dog, recall or not!! If they sell the food in a grocery store, do NOT buy it. It's crap food.


Sue's right. It's not a good food.


----------

